# surface piercings, specifically chest ones.



## ishtarchick (Mar 8, 2006)

well, i'm thinking about getting one, vertical cleavage (pic here), i think it looks absolutely stunning and is far easier to hide than nose, eyebriy and all facial piercings when you have "those important things" like job interviws and such.
I *think* some gurls & guys have them here in specktra, so this question goes for all of you who have one (or a friend who does)

does ir hurt badly? i mean badly as in you need anesthetic (sp?) stuff to get it done? 
so far i have navel, tragus, earlobes, helix and nose piercings and i have to admit, nose one hurt the most (but just because the needle went through scar tissue from my nosejob) and tragus being close 2nd,  the rest didn't hurt at all.
how's the healing process? i knw this may sound weird but, did it hurt wearing a bra afterwards? how long did it take to heal?
 and well, just in genreral pls comment abt your experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or if you have any pics show them to me! i really appreciate your comments and/or support.
thanks a lot girls


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2006)

OMG! I didn't know you could pierce there!


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 8, 2006)

sorry i can't be of much help but i think collarbone piercings are hot!


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 8, 2006)

ugh! I don't think I'll ever like the idea of surface piercings. No offense! They disgust me though . . . Intriguing to look at - kind of like morbid curiousity, but I understand that a lot of people like them. I have friends that have them and in general from what I've heard they hurt more than your average piercing, plus a lot of times your body rejects them because of the way your body moves when you walk/sleep/run etc.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 8, 2006)

ask beautenoir, she's a piercing artist, I'm sure she can help you.


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 8, 2006)

i am actually not a big fan of surface piercings but that is kinda sexy but she had small breast so it wasn't overworked if that makes sense


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 8, 2006)

Alright...so here's what you need to be aware of...surface piercings do have a tendancy to reject, in other words, it's easier for your body to just push it out like a sliver rather than heal it...this isn't true for some people, but for most it is...I have seen this piercing heal wonderfully on some people...partly it depends on your skin type(if you have thick or thin skin and if it is sensitive to irritation...ect.), partly it depends on proper jewelry(surface jewelry kind of looks like a staple, a bar in the middle with 90 degree bends upwards on each end and is designed to put as little pressure on your piercing as possible...as well it should be of a high quality 316LVM implant grade "surgical" stainless steel or titanium...anything lower quality and your body will just push it out...the piercer will know what you are talking about and if not leave, if they try and convince you that a lower quality piece is just as good...leave...bottom line, you get what you pay for and you should NEVER cheap out when you are dealing with your body), partly it depends on the piercer(take a look at the studio...is it clean looking? is it clean smelling? do they have an autoclave? are they willing to show you a monthly spore test showing that the autoclave is even working properly? take a look at the piercer...are they clean and hygenic looking? do they have a portfolio? is there surface piercings in it? is there GOOD surface piercings in it? what quality are the other types of piercings they have done? do you feel comfortable with them and feel that they know what they are talking about? do they have any medical related courses...ie:cpr,first aid, blood borne pathogens(diseases)courses?),partly it depends on you(are you willing to take on the responsiblity to keep it clean(no touchy)?...Are you willing to have two small scars on your sternum?(think about how this might look with a wedding dress) ...are you willing to take it out if it starts to reject to minimize the scarring?...are you willing to rub vitamin e oil on it after taking it out to minimize scarring?), and partly it depends on aftercare(what are you going to clean it with?...If you decide to get it done, PM me and I will send you an aftercare sheet.  Some forms of aftercare are too harsh and will just piss your piercing off and it will reject.
Having a surface piercing looks amazing, but there is a lot of responsibility to keeping it for any long length of time...if you are willing to take it on just be aware that it might not work out for you and your body, but it also might!...take a while to think about it and research it so you are completely sure before you potentially scar your body for a piercing that might not last more than a couple months...if you are doing everything right, and you have "good skin", and you piercer isn't a hack then you have a good chance of keeping it for a while...I've had some last a few years...just make sure to shop around and visit every single shop and ask a million dumb questions before making up your mind who will do it for you...and if the jewelry is cheaper than other places...there is probably a reason why!
So, I'm writing like a mile a minute and adding punctuation all over the place so i hope that this all makes sense and if not PM and ask as many questions as you want, k?
And don't let me discourage you from getting it!...I just want you to stay safe and know what you are getting into...and as for pain...these piercings are super easy to get...you'll be pleasently surprised!...way easier than any of the cartilage you have done for sure!...also you don't want a "cleavage" piercing per say, you want to get it just a bit higher where there isn't so much movement and where it isn't getting squeezed by your breasts all the time...it will heal way better and be easier to see in a  low cut shirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## lovejam (Mar 8, 2006)

Hehe, wow. I don't even have my ears pierced!

Seriously, I tried many times, but my skin just doesn't like being pierced.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 8, 2006)

Beautenoir, can I ask, not meaning to direspect or anything like that (because I think they look quite cool), but how were your cheek piercings done? Thats pretty interesting, oh and can  you recommend a piercing that I haven't thought of... LOL, that excludes, ears, navel, eyebrown, nose, labret/chin area, boob and down below... I want more piercings but I don't know where haha... any answers would be greatly appreciated


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cookie_monsta2504* 
_Beautenoir, can I ask, not meaning to direspect or anything like that (because I think they look quite cool), but how were your cheek piercings done? Thats pretty interesting, oh and can  you recommend a piercing that I haven't thought of... LOL, that excludes, ears, navel, eyebrown, nose, labret/chin area, boob and down below... I want more piercings but I don't know where haha... any answers would be greatly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hahaha...no disrespect at all doll!....they are pierced with a barbell on each side and just go from outside to inside exactly the same way a lip would except that the barbells are longer.
For recommendations...I tried to view your previous posts to see if there was a pic of you to see what might suit you but alas could not find one...monroe piercings are really pretty and I'm a huge fan of medusas (thats the one in the middle of the upper lip like I have).


----------



## ishtarchick (Mar 8, 2006)

added this pic, just because it looks pretty cool (no i'm not getting this one)
http://www.bmezine.com/pierce/11-sur...mepb235653.jpg
beaute, how do you think this one was done? because the CBR's are "facing outward" (the closures are pointing out, do i make sense lol?) and if you put a lace between an tied it, the cbr's would turn to the inside, right?  

anyway gilr, thank you very much for the heads up, i really like it so i'll keep considering it however i'll def. look for the best place to get it done. if i do, it will prolly. be in  bout a month, this will be my prize for handing in the 1st part of my thesis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for all your input ladies


----------



## Tonitra (Mar 8, 2006)

I don't have much to add, except to say that I think surface piercings are hot! Especially sternum piercings and corsets... I don't think I'd ever have the guts myself to get one, but I def. admire those who do. 

I'm more of a tattoo girl, I think. Every year after my last final exam, I get one (although so far I only have one, on my inner wrist). This year I'm getting one that will be partially on my sternum, and then mostly where my ribcage splits. I'm slightly more nervous about this one, as people keep telling me that your sternum is the most painful place to get tattoo'd. It's not anything that would deter me from getting it of course, and I'm pretty excited-not everyone can pull that off, and for once I'm actually grateful that I'm a "small" person, lol.

Anyone have comments on sternum tattoos?


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 8, 2006)

I personally am not a fan of surface piercings.  Every one that I have ever seen was being rejected by the body and/or infected and it was not a pretty sight.  That lowerback, corset type piercing was pretty hot tho!!  I only have my ears, tongue, and belly button.  No tats, either.


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 9, 2006)

just because we got onto the topic of corset piercings, i thought I would share this with you guys...






...yes...those are my pasty white legs!...






...I'm standing a bit crooked in this pic so they look off kilter, but they were even...






...my fellow piercer Ryan did them for me so the bows looked alot nicer when i got my mom to re-tie them for me instead of a left-handed boy...lol...






...I kept them in for about two days to minimize any scarring to the backs of my legs, they were just sort of fun to go out with...yes, they hurt (alot!)...no, I'm not crazy!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 
_I personally am not a fan of surface piercings.  Every one that I have ever seen was being rejected by the body and/or infected and it was not a pretty sight.  That lowerback, corset type piercing was pretty hot tho!!  I only have my ears, tongue, and belly button.  No tats, either._

 
  lots of surface piercings reject because most piercers out there are not qualified to do them...any monkey can connect two dots with a needle and stick a bar in there, but with surface piercing there is a strong need to understand the persons skin physiology and anatomically correct placement for them to work out.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 9, 2006)

OMG!!! That looks sooooo awesome... looks painful... but so wicked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so lovin' that!!!


----------



## ishtarchick (Mar 9, 2006)

that is stunning beautenoir!!! looks pretty HOT!!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 9, 2006)

dude, beautenoir- that is badass!  I wish I had the balls to do something cool like that (or that it would even look good on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 9, 2006)

As I stated, I'm not a fan of surface piercings but beautenoir, that looks awesome! I could never do it, but that's so cool to look at!


----------



## Isis (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_does ir hurt badly? i mean badly as in you need anesthetic (sp?) stuff to get it done?_

 
Everyon'e pain tollorance is SO different. Take me for example, I had both my nipples pierced and didn't think it was that bad, the popping noises were a bit odd though. I took them out a few years ago because my b/f started to get a bit weired out by them, but I do plan to have them re-done. SO really it just depends on what you can tollorate I suppose.
Beautenoir, I've got a question about that but I'll PM you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW. Awesome info!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 10, 2006)

omg beautenoir that looks sooo cool.. i'm not a fan of piercings either but DAMN, that's BAD ASS!!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 10, 2006)

Ishtarchick:

regarding anesthetics...lots of people ask if we offer anesthetics, but it would be illegal to administer them because we are not doctors and ironically, the needle for the anesthetics would hurt more than the actual piercing so even if we were allowed to use them, it would be pointless...Isis is right in that everyone has different pain tolerances, but piercings are quick enough that stubbing your toe would be worse!

regarding wearing a bra...a proper sternum piercing would not be affected by a bra because it would be done a bit higher up to avoid the shift of weight in your breasts as you move from pulling on the piercing...ie:this is what I mean when i say proper anatomical placement(a spot that works with your body to avoid movement causing irritation)...

...thanks for all the comments on my leg piercings...I miss them dearly *tear*


----------



## Pei (Mar 10, 2006)

beautenoir, that's a piece of art. Beautiful but OUCH!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 14, 2006)

i had surface piercings once, between my second and third knuckles. they didn't hurt when i first did them, but oh my god, they were sore afterwards. you kinda just have to get used to moving with the piercing in, it's gonna hurt until you get the full range of movements...but i'm thinking with a sternum, since it really doesn't move much, it shouldn't get TOO sore


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 14, 2006)

i am not a big fan of surface piercings either but i love the corset, i think it looks beuatiful when its on the back with a backless dress. but i dont think i would ever get one.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow, the corset one was just amazing! BeauteNoir, props to you for having the balls to do it, looks hot. Ihave to say the most unique piercing I've ever seen is the Uvioli (sp?). As in the ball that dangles in the back of your throat. (For lack of better adjectives.) It has to feel weird swallowing. And I'm still not sure how exactly they would go about piercing it. Has to hurt like hell.


----------



## ishtarchick (Mar 15, 2006)

LMAO and imagine the gagging when it's being done! i mean, if you stick a finger in your throat it makes you wanna puke, so imagine the PITA it must be for the piercer to try and grab the "ball" and pierce it.! 
OMG that must be hilarious.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_Wow, the corset one was just amazing! BeauteNoir, props to you for having the balls to do it, looks hot. Ihave to say the most unique piercing I've ever seen is the Uvioli (sp?). As in the ball that dangles in the back of your throat. (For lack of better adjectives.) It has to feel weird swallowing. And I'm still not sure how exactly they would go about piercing it. Has to hurt like hell._


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 8, 2008)

I love surface piercings they looks so pretty and really intrigue me. I spent a whole lecture staring at the back of a guys neck because he had a surface piercing lol.... much more interesting than chemistry.

I'm totally going through a piercing phase, not sure why. I'm absolutely scared of needles, but I love the way they look. I'd love to get the orginal piercing displayed or a chest microdermal.
I also want to get VCH piercing and christina. (sorry if i complete butcher the piercing language lol, I'm new to the stuff lol)


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 3, 2009)

BeauteNoir, if you're still around, do you attend the APP conferences?  You look vaguely familiar, but the positioning of your photo throws me off.

I'm Sonya, btw... Caitlin's assistant, formerly of Crush on Melrose, Outer Limits Anaheim, Artistic Tattooz Redding, and currently Artistry in Skin.  I'd love to chat sometime (people don't get the "girly" makeup thing with the "manly" piercing world... whatever).


----------

